
GitHub: Introducing Profile activity overview [beta] - guessmyname
https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-08-24-profile-activity-overview/
======
guessmyname
Also mentioned in the GitHub Help website, with slightly more information [1]

[1] [https://help.github.com/articles/showing-an-overview-of-
your...](https://help.github.com/articles/showing-an-overview-of-your-
activity-on-your-profile/)

